# Jack Rickard passed away



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source:





I did not always agree with Jack and he wandered while speaking that I had to play his YouTubes at 2x speed. But I agreed with his goals and objectives. He made a real contributions to the community. I hope his survivors can carry on his work as he was one of few I've admired.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

going to miss this guy for sure...so much knowledge in this industry. Sad he is going to miss Tesla dominating the industry. I hope someone on his team will continue to make videos


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Respect.


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

We enjoyed his videos,
Peace be with him.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Jack’s clever TSLA stock play means his survivors, his widow, won’t be financially stressed. He leaves with my admiration.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've watched Jack's videos on and off, certainly enjoyed his longwinded technical ramblings, disagreed with some views, but always appreciated his no-holds-barred opinions. I had the pleasure of speaking with him on the phone, then the displeasure of him not thinking twice about sharing my own confidential information, and his way of praising and digging at me at the same time. He was certainly unique.

I went back and watched the last few videos that I had missed, and he discusses his views on his health and future. It's refreshing to hear someone talk openly about those things. But that is what he always did.

One thing I never realized is Jack's EV videos go back seven years! Truly impressive videos, some great projects, and I can't fathom how many thousands of hours of Jack talking away! Thankfully it can all live on.

https://www.youtube.com/user/marionrickard/videos

PS Also glad to hear that @Collin80 and Richard will continue EVTV into the future


----------

